# funny noise from engine



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click.

It is omnipresent, but increases in rate when I push the gas pedal. 

Sounds like it might be the fan hitting something. 

I am really unhappy though. It sounds kind of like a diesel engine now.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

It's not a ticking noise from being slightly low on oil, it is?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> It's not a ticking noise from being slightly low on oil, it is?


Could easily be.

I'll go check


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> Could easily be.
> 
> I'll go check


No friggen clue. I pulled out the dipstick, tried to check the oil but it had some sort of weird thing at the bottom.

As far as I can tell, there isn't ANY oil in it. Or maybe it's full.

I am clueless.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

You need to wipe the dipstick with a rag/napkin first, and then stick it back in. 

There's a minimum and maximum line that the oil level should fall inbetween. You're probably just low a quart. :dunno:


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> You need to wipe the dipstick with a rag/napkin first, and then stick it back in.
> 
> There's a minimum and maximum line that the oil level should fall inbetween. You're probably just low a quart. :dunno:


I know how to change the oil. I wiped it with the paper towel. But, I didn't notice any difference when I put it back in and pulled it back out.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm going to resist making smart-ass comments here... ;P

That plastic tip has markings (but no words). There is clearly a section that indicates a range. The oil level should fall in the range.

If you see no oil on the dipstick anywhere, well, it sounds like you REALLY need oil.

FYI, I have to add a quart to my car about every month.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> I'm going to resist making smart-ass comments here... ;P
> 
> That plastic tip has markings (but no words). There is clearly a section that indicates a range. The oil level should fall in the range.
> 
> ...


I think there is NO oil on the dipstick. Where do I pour in the Oil, and what oil should I get?

YES, I AM TOTALLY CLUELESS.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> I don't know what to do.


I'd suggest buying at least one quart of oil at a nearby gas station. Put it in and remeasure your oil level. See if that makes a difference. I'm not sure if e36's come with synthetic oil. If so, just buy a quart of Mobil 1.

When's the last time you changed your oil?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> I'd suggest buying at least one quart of oil at a nearby gas station. Put it in and remeasure your oil level. See if that makes a difference.
> 
> When's the last time you changed your oil?


huh....it IS about time for that. I have put a bunch of miles on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

Okay, playing this straight...

You add oil at the oil fill at the top of the engine. Turn that square-ish thing on top of the engine and it will come off. You pour the oil in there.

What oil to use (after an oil change) is a matter of a lot of debate but, as your engine has *some* oil, you should try to match it. If I had to guess, I'd say it probably has BMW 5W30 synthetic in it. Pull your records from your last oil change and check.

BUT DON'T DRIVE IT UNTIL YOU PUT OIL IN IT.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> Okay, playing this straight...
> 
> You add oil at the oil fill at the top of the engine. Turn that square-ish thing on top of the engine and it will come off. You pour the oil in there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, TD.

I will add a quart and see if it makes a difference


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

TD said:


> Okay, playing this straight...
> 
> You add oil at the oil fill at the top of the engine. Turn that square-ish thing on top of the engine and it will come off. You pour the oil in there.
> 
> ...


Right. If it's really this low, you do not want to seize your engine. If it was ticking due to being only a quart low, then it would be okay to drive.

If you're only putting in a quart or two just to drive home, and plan on changing the oil this weekend (or tomorrow), any synthetic should do. :dunno:


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Right. If it's really this low, you do not want to seize your engine. If it was ticking due to being only a quart low, then it would be okay to drive.
> 
> If you're only putting in a quart or two just to drive home, and plan on changing the oil this weekend (or tomorrow), any synthetic should do. :dunno:


I have no place to change the oil. Any thoughts on where to have it done?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

For the record, one quart is teh difference between the top and the bottom of the fill range on the dipstick. If the oil isn't even showing anywhere on the dipstick, he is a good bit more than one quart low.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> I have no place to change the oil. Any thoughts on where to have it done?


We can do it at my place if you like.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> We can do it at my place if you like.


Well, if you want we could try to do it next week.

BTW, problem solved. I added a quart of mobil-1 and the sounds went away. You can be sure I will be paying close attention to the oil level from now on.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> Well, if you want we could try to do it next week.
> 
> BTW, problem solved. I added a quart of mobil-1 and the sounds went away. You can be sure I will be paying close attention to the oil level from now on.


 Holy crap! 

Thank goodness someone came up with the right solution for the problem. Low oil on the US E36 M3 engines manifests itself as a rather troubling ticking noise from the valve lifters. When I had my '99, I checked my oil every time I got gas. I burned a quart about every 800-1000 miles. You MUST be vigilant with the oil! No way around it!!!!!! 

BTW, changing the oil on that car is as easy as it gets. You still have to get underneath it to drain the oil, but the filter cartridge is removed with the hood up. I wish my current car was like that.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Thank goodness someone came up with the right solution for the problem. Low oil on the US E36 M3 engines manifests itself as a rather troubling ticking noise from the valve lifters. When I had my '99, I checked my oil every time I got gas. I burned a quart about every 800-1000 miles. You MUST be vigilant with the oil! No way around it!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, changing the oil on that car is as easy as it gets. You still have to get underneath it to drain the oil, but the filter cartridge is removed with the hood up. I wish my current car was like that.


You don't even have to touch the hood to change the oil on your car. :eeps:

Buying a Topsider oil suction pump will allow you to do oil changes without ever getting under the car. If I lived in an apartment/townhouse with no garage, it's the first thing I'd buy. Check local marine supply stores.

Neither of my M3s have ever burned any significant amount of oil, but it varies tremendously from engine to engine. Some burn quite a bit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

Like I said, mine blows throw a quart about every month (or ~1200 miles).


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Apparently, mine burns through a lot too. Yikes. Let me reiterate that I will be paying close attention to the oil level from now on.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> Well, if you want we could try to do it next week.


No problem. Just pick up an oil filter and a case of oil from a BMW dealership, and bring it over. If you don't have a BMWCCA membership, I can pick it up for you to get the discount.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Is oil showing on the dipstick now? If not, you should probably keep adding until it does, even if you are only running a short time.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

sorry but i DID find this thread a bit amusing...  

but i do have a question: (and maybe a warning for zcas)
can you strip the drain plug on the BMW? the first time i changed oil was on my 88 honda prelude years and years back... i overtightened and stripped my drain plug... cost a couple hunnerit bucks to replace the pan... so i learned my lesson pretty quick.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

rwg said:


> Is oil showing on the dipstick now? If not, you should probably keep adding until it does, even if you are only running a short time.


another thing you'll have to do is to let your car 'cool' in order to get a proper reading. If you've been running the car, and try to check the oil right after you turn it off, you're not going to get a proper reading...

edit: you have to let the oil "settle"...


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

tommyd said:


> but i do have a question: (and maybe a warning for zcas)
> can you strip the drain plug on the BMW?


Of course you can. But that's why there are torque settings and torque wrenches.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

LOL.

Don't overtighten the 710 cap. :rofl:


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Plaz said:


> LOL.
> 
> Don't overtighten the 710 cap. :rofl:


just curious since no-one mentioned it, and since cvasacant seemed like he was gonna do a DIY, i thought he'd better know...  
(and since no-one mentioned it, i thought maybe bmw addressed it and made it a non-issue... could be possible... maybe... sorta...)

ah yes... torque... who knew? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

tommyd said:


> another thing you'll have to do is to let your car 'cool' in order to get a proper reading. If you've been running the car, and try to check the oil right after you turn it off, you're not going to get a proper reading...
> 
> edit: you have to let the oil "settle"...


Unless I am mistaken, the dipstick is designed to check the oil when it's hot. You are supposed to check it after the engine has come to operating temperatures - that's why gas stops are a good time (as long as the pad is relatively level - one gas station I go to varies the reading by almost a quart depending on which way the car is facing due to a dip where the cement pad meets the asphalt).

You should give the oil a little time to drain into the pan, but the time spent starting the gas pump filling and getting the hood open is enough.


----------

